# Last chance to buy FRAME-UP



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a one-stop shopping thread for info on the suspense novels of Eric Christopherson.

Currently on sale at $0.79

*Crack-Up*

* 24 5-star reviews on Amazon USA and UK out of 35
* 5-star review, Red Adept's Kindle Book Review Blog

Co-authored with Brad Schoenfeld

*Frame-Up*

* Book of the Year award winner, YouWriteOn.com
* 5-star review, Red Adept's Kindle Book Review Blog

Update: This one won't be available beyond this week. The novel is being pulled at the request of our new literary agent, who will attempt to sell the erights, along with the dtb rights, to a major publisher.

Newly available

*The Prophet Motive*

Readers are welcome to leave comments here too.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw the title of this thread and thought, "Hey, I will just pop in and post that I gave both books 5 Stars."

You beat me to it.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by. Those reviews are much appreciated!


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the book blurb for my psychological thriller, Crack-Up:

_Argus Ward is a former U.S. Secret Service agent who runs a protection agency catering to the rich and famous. His best-kept secret--which he shares with lawyers and doctors and even psychiatrists--is his status as a high-functioning paranoid schizophrenic. One day, with little warning, he turns psychotic for the first time in twenty years. He lands in a secure psychiatric facility, charged with the murder of his most famous client, high tech industry billionaire John Helms, the wealthiest man in America.

Argus has no memory of the killing. A blood test suggests to him that some unknown enemy had switched his anti-psychotic medication with identical-looking dummy pills to purposely drive him insane.

A sign of lingering paranoia? His doctor thinks so. Even his wife.

Yet Argus escapes incarceration to prove his theory. With the law on his trail and a ticking time bomb in his head--due to a lack of medication--he discovers that his disease had been "weaponized" by a powerful group to secretly assassinate John Helms as part of a multiple assassination conspiracy of world-wide significance.

Or has Argus simply lost his mind again? What in the end is "real" and what is only imagination in his story?

And what is justice for the criminally insane?

Come lose your grip on reality. Read "Crack-Up."_


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the book blurb for my co-authored crime thriller, Frame-Up:

_2009 Book of the Year Award winner, YouWriteOn.com

Will Pruett is a young magazine journalist with a father who sits on death row, claiming innocence. While his father's execution date looms, capital punishment is under consideration for abolishment by the state government of New York. Will seeks to influence the debate and to speed the abolishment along by framing himself for a murder he had nothing to do with-demonstrating how a simple coincidence or two can cost an innocent man his neck.

With assistance from his publisher and a defense attorney, Will succeeds in getting himself arrested for the murder before realizing the actual murderer has arranged for him to take the fall for real . . .

NYPD Homicide detective Samantha "Sam" Ortiz conducts an investigation complicated by a city on edge due to racial tensions inflamed by the murder, by a district attorney anxious to capitalize on the case in time for his reelection, by a thirst for revenge within her own police department, and by the man she'd put behind bars who belatedly insists he'd incriminated himself on purpose.

Sam must not only determine whether Will is telling the truth but also follow unexpected investigative leads involving Nazi-stolen artwork missing since WW II and illicit high-tech genetic engineering. Will she crack the case? Or will there be a family reunion on death row?

The coauthors are: Eric Christopherson, a former police officer and federal government consultant, and Brad Schoenfeld, a nationally renowned fitness expert with over 500,000 copies of his fitness books in print._


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazon provides sales in real time so I know I get purchases at all hours of the day, presumably outside the USA, but this week I received my first review from overseas. It's a five-star review from someone from Vienna, Austria:

_"Crack-Up was one of the best books I've read in the last few months. The combination of a very well thought-out plot, a lot of twists and turns, as well as the excellent way the protagonist's mental issues are told in a first-person way makes this a page turner. Never dull, always believable, funny a lot of times ... I have to say, this is a must-read!"_

It's satisfying to find that the novel translates at least for some people outside the USA, especially the humor aspect, which often doesn't travel well beyond borders. Love to hear from others outside America too!

The review can be found at Smashwords at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5363 and at a thread about Crack-Up on mobipocket at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70850


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I ran across your book "Crack Up" just yesterday while searching Amazon for bargain books. I look forward to reading it and now that I know you are a member here I might read it after I finish the book I am on.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> I ran across your book "Crack Up" just yesterday while searching Amazon for bargain books. I look forward to reading it and now that I know you are a member here I might read it after I finish the book I am on.


Please do! I pop in here most days so a conversation with the author about the book is one advantage I offer over the NY Times best sellers!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Hey there!

I started the book last night and so far I am really digging it. I have to admit I was cracking up over the entire flight attendant part.   

Question for you... are you from VA?


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

I lived in the DC area from 1991-97 (mostly Pentagon City) and worked just outside the beltway in Oakton, VA so I know virtually all the locales in the novel personally. I see you're from VA so you may discover I've taken what they call artistic license here and there, with the settings. I invented that Reagan statue for example at the airport. Or perhaps they've built one since, who knows.

Enjoy!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

It was your mention of Charlottesville that piqued my interest. I was born and raised about 30 mins outside of C'ville and was wondering if you were a hometown boy.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful area, but I've only visited.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Well, I won't hold that against you. LOL  Thanks for answering my question. I am off now to read a few more chapters of  "Crack Up."  Got to find out what is or isn't in the missing geeks house.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Crack-Up has managed to squeeze into the top ten among independently published mysteries and thrillers being sold at the same price point (99 cents), according to Jungle Search.

Very encouraging, and thanks to those who've given the book a chance. The reviews have also been very encouraging, but I'm always interested in hearing from readers informally on this thread too ...


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Crack-Up has a new book cover (but the same old discount price, good through June).

Take a look using the link below and tell me what you think...


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

An author on the Amazon forum said today that the most difficult thing about being an author today is getting people to know about your work. I'd disagree and say that the most difficult thing is writing a book that compels readers to try another one of your books. There are just so many authors out there these days to choose from, aren't there? More than ever. So why go back to the same author if the first book was just okay?

If you've read Crack-Up and sought out Frame-Up as a result, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Click on the link below to view the new book cover for Frame-Up and tell me what you think ...


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, readers have spoken, if no one here. Sales for Frame-Up have very nearly doubled since the new cover went up.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Roughly 6 weeks to go before CRACK-UP goes from 99 cents to $2.99 and FRAME-UP from $1.99 to $2.99


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

A reader of CRACK-UP left a message on the mobiforums that she'd read my book in one day. Over 300 pages! Now that is flattering. Even more so than the five star review she left on Smashwords:

_Review by: GraceKrispy on May. 31, 2010 : 
This was a great read! The twists and turns kept me guessing until the end. The writing was fluid and very enjoyable and I was able to immerse myself into Argus' adventure. I think this book took a concept that's been done before (conspiracy theory-type books/movies) and really transformed it into something original and riveting. I hope there will be more coming...?_

Yes, more coming this summer, a novel called The Prophet Motive. For those who'd like to be notified, I've just started a Facebook fanpage at: http://tinyurl.com/22no6wv


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazon has CRACK-UP on sale for just 79 cents. Fair warning, it'll be $2.99 at the end of the month.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

My psychological thriller Crack-Up was published one year ago tomorrow and yesterday hit 5,000 in units sold.  The feedback from readers has been very gratifying.  Thank you readers!


It's currently on sale for just 79 cents but will be $2.99 shortly.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a new site many readers should enjoy. Today there's a bit about me and two of my suspense novels.

See: http://kindlecheapreads.com/


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's a link to the blog site: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.com/2010/09/self-publishing-success-story.html

The interview focuses on my publishing experience with Crack-Up, a psychological thriller.


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I love crime thrillers.  I love New York.  I love bleeding hearts.  Your sample grabbed me.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

At least for a good long while. This is a crime thriller I'd co-written with Brad Schoenfeld, currently available only on Amazon as an ebook, but we're pulling the novel in less than a week at the request of our new literary agent, who will attempt to sell the erights, along with the dtb rights, to a major publisher.

If we succeed in placing the novel with a major publisher, then the price will probably be at least $9.99 when the book returns, as opposed to its current price of just $2.99, so download a sample and see if this one's for you. If it is, then you'll have yourself a bargain ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Eric -- I merged your latest post with your existing thread. . .and noticed we'd never officially 'welcomed' you.  Thanks for the heads up on the pricing. . .be sure to let us know if it comes back and, in the meantime, you can keep using this thread for your other book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, Ann, thanks.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Grabbed it last night. Loved Crack-Up and enjoyed the sample for Frame-Up.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

CS said:


> Grabbed it last night. Loved Crack-Up and enjoyed the sample for Frame-Up.


Thanks CS, much appreciated.

Today we officially signed with John Rudolph, a former editor who has just joined Dystel & Goderich, an agency in New York representing David Morrell (creator of Rambo) and a guy named Joe Konrath, alias Jack Kilborn, among other mystery/suspense authors. They also rep Barack Obama's Dreams from My Father, so suddenly I'm an interesting figure in that six degrees of separation game!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Eric C said:


> Thanks CS, much appreciated.
> 
> Today we officially signed with John Rudolph, a former editor who has just joined Dystel & Goderich, an agency in New York representing David Morrell (creator of Rambo) and a guy named Joe Konrath, alias Jack Kilborn, among other mystery/suspense authors. They also rep Barack Obama's Dreams from My Father, so suddenly I'm an interesting figure in that six degrees of separation game!


Congratulations! You must be extremely excited, especially considering the other names on that list. 

Will they also be publishing Crack-Up and The Prophet Motive?


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

CS said:


> Congratulations! You must be extremely excited, especially considering the other names on that list.
> 
> Will they also be publishing Crack-Up and The Prophet Motive?


The agent says he's going to be "very aggressive" in marketing Frame-Up and wants to focus there for now, but when told of Crack-Up's sales (approaching 7,000) he was clearly impressed. So I'm fairly sure the other books will come up for discussion at some point down the line.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Eric!  Your books sound great.  All the best to you! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Karen Fenech said:


> Congratulations, Eric! Your books sound great. All the best to you!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thanks, Karen.

FYI, I'll be taking Frame-Up down today. (Not sure how long Amazon will actually take to remove it, a day maybe.) The rest of my books stay.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations, Eric, well done and here's to selling lots more books!


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Eric! Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Lexi and Tonya, and I will post any interesting news on Frame Up as it happens.

I saw that the book is now gone from Amazon. They work fast to un-publish!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow..yes, they do!  I tried to get a copy of Frame Up yesterday because I really enjoyed Crack-Up and it was gone!


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Kindle-lite said:


> Wow..yes, they do! I tried to get a copy of Frame Up yesterday because I really enjoyed Crack-Up and it was gone!


So glad you enjoyed Crack-Up, and sorry you missed out (for now) on Frame Up. I do have one other thriller available (see link below). The Prophet Motive was my first effort at novel writing. (It's still waiting for its first review too.)


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Eric C said:


> Today we officially signed with John Rudolph, a former editor who has just joined Dystel & Goderich, an agency in New York representing David Morrell (creator of Rambo) and a guy named Joe Konrath, alias Jack Kilborn, among other mystery/suspense authors. They also rep Barack Obama's Dreams from My Father, so suddenly I'm an interesting figure in that six degrees of separation game!


Congratulations, Eric!

That's awesome news. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Vicki!


----------

